# Brian and Aziz



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

My brother got a new dog on Tuesday from a lady that was in a financial rut. I just happened to fall on the ad after saying I wanted that particular dog the day before. It was perfect.

Aziz is a 2 year old Rhodesian Ridgeback and Brian took no time welcoming him to the family. He's a brand new pup 













Here they are watching Stewie play with his ball heh











You can see the happiness in both of their faces the first day Aziz was here at his new home 











And of course, here's my boy being himself heh


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

They are adorable! How great that they already look like best buddies! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They do look very happy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmmm, the last photo would be a great advertisement for Behr paint.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

they look like as if they have always known each other like littler mates even though they are not


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

What great pictures! They are beautiful! They look like they have always been together. Good match!


----------



## KONA (Dec 1, 2008)

Great looking dogs !


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies :biggrin: We love our pups.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

Great pictures! Both of them are great looking dogs!


----------

